# What chassis code is the 1985 Stanza?



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

A friend of mine have a 4-door hatchback '85 Stanza. What's the chassis? And what parts can be used on it for upgrades? The motor's dead, and he's thinking about putting an SR20DE in it. Will it fit?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

naddie said:


> *A friend of mine have a 4-door hatchback '85 Stanza. What's the chassis? And what parts can be used on it for upgrades? The motor's dead, and he's thinking about putting an SR20DE in it. Will it fit? *****It is a T11 Stanza. I would source a twin cam CA18DE from a '88 or '89 N13 Pulsar. The SR20 bell housing is different, and wouldn't bolt to the T11 trans. I am surprised the original CA20 is dead. They were one tough engine.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks for responding. 

Actually, it seems that coolant is leaking into the engine/oil or something like that. Either case, he seems to be FOR replacing the motor.

So only the CA series will fit? Darn. How about if he replaces the tranny as well?

How much HP did that CA20 make, anyways?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

We are a large nissan dealer in New Orleans.
The chassis is a T11.
As for putting a SR20DE engine into this vehicle, it could possibly fir but we are unsure about how you would mount it.

The mounting issue would relate to what transmission you would use, and if the factory crossmember and front mount would be in proper position.

Anything is possible, but this car is generally not worth it.

It would be very costly in all senses of the word.

Best of Luck.


----------

